# Sonic's Hedgehog pet Advice



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl

I found these really funny Sonic pictures on DeviantArt that are about pet hedgehogs and thought I would share them

Sonic and his friends discover hedgehogs like toilet paper tubes.









Hedgies really love to borrow!









I know Run About Balls really aren't the safest but this is still silly









Sonic got his head stuck in a toilet paper tube. This one is my avatar.


----------



## silverbell_angel

Hahaha. Those are adorable!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------

